# Treating ich in a planted tank.



## MikeD. (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi! I am treating my 10g planted tank with 5 glowlight tetras 2 amazon swords, 2 banana plants and a Anubias. I am using kordon's ich attack combined with raising the temp to 82f. I also heard that ich thrives in the light , so I turned off my tank lights. I am just not sure how long I can keep the lights off because I don't want my plants to suffer. I don't have a hospital tank and my water parameters are amm.0 ni.0 ph 6.8 nitrate 20. Does anyone have any experience with this situation? I would be grateful for any advice...thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The meds should work fine even with the lights on.
I too have read numerous links that said ich "uses" light.That is a myth with no proof.The ich cell in fact has no eyes or use for light.
I found good links stating the light issue was just hype,but even before that didn't believe the light thing since fish with ich always look worse in the a.m. after the lights are off.Even most fish are found dead in am after darkeness.But again no eyes or use for light so maybe just my opinion.
Here's the best info on the lifecycle of ich and how to kill it;
Ich | The Skeptical Aquarist
Be careful mixing treatments;EI meds and heat as both will lower disolved oxygen and add to stress for fish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I didn't think to mention that many of the "dye based meds" degrade quicker when exposed to strong light,so shortening your light cycle wouldn't hurt,and may still give enough light for plants and help the meds be more effective.


----------



## MikeD. (Mar 26, 2014)

I have shortened the light cycle and am using an organic herbal dye-free treatment. It gives the water a slight tea color but thats ok because i have driftwood that does that anyway. Today is the third day of treatment and i am seeing a slow improvement.


----------

